# Whole Black Mustard Seed Substitution



## Avlynn (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,
I have a recipe for Indian Vegi Stew that calls for whole black mustard seeds.
What are they and how are they different then the regular ones? I only have regular ones. Also could i substitute mustard powder?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, you can sub the powder. Alas, the whole black mustards will add a different dimention to your dish. More powerful, yet smoother. 
You and I know that not everyone has everyTHING. Im betting you will still enjoy your dish.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I will see if i can find them. Beside one can never have to many spices


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 7, 2007)

Black mustard seeds have a different flavor and pungency than ground yellow mustard powder. Black mustard seeds, and a first sub choice would be brown mustard seeds, are common in India .. the yellow mustard seeds are from the West.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow i thought there were only the yellow seeds! Now i will have to investigate the other 2. I've only used Yellow ones in Spring Lamb Stew. I wonder if i have had them before?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 13, 2007)

Avlynn said:
			
		

> Wow i thought there were only the yellow seeds! Now i will have to investigate the other 2. I've only used Yellow ones in Spring Lamb Stew. I wonder if i have had them before?


 
If you have an Indian grocery close by, splash out one day and buy a bag of black (or brown) mustard seeds. They're not expensive, but when you cook with them, they're extraordinary! Sizzle them in a little ghee (or oil) for a minute or two until they start to pop, then add to your favourite dish.


----------

